# First Recorded Swim Across Pentland Firth



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-14112724


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I know the ferry is expensive and that people from that part of the world are alleged to be careful with their money, but that seems a bit extreme. (Jester)


----------



## JamesM (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh you are naughty Ron .... but I like it!! Regards JamesM(Anglo Jock)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

maybe she heard the veg was cheaper there James


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Well done to her! There was a television programme a year or two ago about a man trying to achieve this, but although he swam the distance, the tide had carried him out into the North Sea.


----------



## nautibuoy42 (Jul 30, 2008)

As you say Scurdie, well done to her, just heard about a girl that's just done the butterfly stroke round Manhattan Island, 28 miles, quite an acheivement in its self wouldn't you say


----------

